# What steam can do to the human digit



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Spent most of yesterday working morning at a monthly fund-raising breakfast. Went to pick up a big roaster full of gravy, and ended up getting my digits tickled with a shot of steam. The remainder of the day was spent tending my cooked tootsies.

This morning, all seemed well, 'cept for my right ring finger.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

pop that thing already. I hurt just looking at it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I learned that in the 4th grade while doing a demonstration on steam power. A classmate and I were showing how a boiling tea kettle could turn a small fan wheel.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

That's awful.....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ouch. Id poke it with a pin, keep the skin but dump the bump. Goes to prove, no good deed.....


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Gravy for breakfast? Man you was asking for trouble...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sar-Con said:


> Gravy for breakfast? Man you was asking for trouble...



*Real* gravy.....made with flour & sausage & milk & pepper........with biscuits under it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! Video tape the popping and post!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Certainly "pop" that but LEAVE the skin intact.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Real gravy.....made with flour & sausage & milk & pepper........with biscuits under it.


Yummy


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> *Real* gravy.....made with flour & sausage & milk & pepper........with biscuits under it.


Reminds me of the years I spent in Georgia... Nuthin' better! Lotsa flour and little chunks of meat!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow! Video tape the popping and post!!!



Yer too late. I did that around noon.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Ouch, that steam can really cook you quickly.

I hope it doesn't sting too long.

Now, how can I get me some of them biscuits and gravy.....always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I see your not the one that voted "I have no hands":laughing:

How did it only burn that one finger? Did you SAMPLE the gravy with that finger?

Cole


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I can tell your a electrician, I don't see one callous on your hands.:laughing:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

No good deed goes unpunished i think. Looks liked it hurt when you first got it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> I see your not the one that voted "I have no hands":laughing:
> 
> How did it only burn that one finger? Did you SAMPLE the gravy with that finger?
> 
> Cole


That's the worst of the burns. All 8 fingers got it... mostly on the tips.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I can tell your a electrician, I don't see one callous on your hands.:laughing:



'Cuz we work smart, not hard. :whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 'Cuz we work smart, not hard. :whistling


Yup.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Yup.


Looks like Weenie Wire to me, therefor isn't a real electurshun.


----------

